# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  غـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــادريــــــــ ــــــــــــنــــــــــي

## أميرة قوس النصر

وقف أمام نافذته المطلة على سواد الليل وأخذت عيناه تبحثان بلهفة عن نجمة أو القمر ، لكن السواد كان حالكا والغيوم قد حجبتها ،فأغلق زجاج النافذة بعدما شعر بقرصه من البرد ليرى انعكاسات صورته على الزجاج، وابتسم كأنه يرى شخصا أخر.....
لم يعد للوقت ولا للدقائق معنى، كما أحس انه اليوم لا يريد شيئا سوى أن يرى النجوم في هذه الليلة 
وكأن كل ما حدث هو محض قصة خيالية أو فلم لن يعيده من جديد.
فالعشق الذي حمله لو جسد للأهل الأرض لن يحتملوه ، فلا احد يعرف معنى أن يختنق من المشاعر ولا احد يعرف معنى أن تطوق باللهفة وتقتل بالشوق ,
لا احد شعر كيف كانت أنفاسه تخرج بسرعة وتعود ببطء كلما لمحها وكيف تتلألأ عيناه كلما تعانقت بصورتها أو حتى سمع اسمها .
أحبها عاما كاملا بصمت وعاما أخر عاشه بقربها، وخلالهما تجسدت هي في كلمات شعرية كالملائكة 
أصبحت بين شعره أميرة لملك عاشق بنى مملكته من حبها ، من خوفه عليها كان يخاف أن ينطق اسمها حتى لا ينطق احد حروفه بالطريقة الخاطئة فيقع في المحظور.
في كل صباح كان يراها ويكفي أن تبتسم ليبقى حيا ،ويكفي أن تنظر إليه من بعيد ليشتعل حبها أكثر 
ويعود للمنزل محاولا تذكر صورتها وملامحها لعل الشوق المتأجج ،ونار عشق تخمد، ولو قليل بالذكرى...
لكنه كان دائما يفشل ويبقى أسير شوقه عبدا للهفته ، وليصبح الليل هو رفيقه والشعر هو متنفسه و ليصنع منه تلك المملكة ويتوجها أميرة لقلبه ومدرسة لعشق لن يتكرر بعدهما .
وبعد عام من الحب الصامت توجت كلماته بأربع حروف ظن بعدها انه لن يموت قالت له : احبك ...........
و أملكته الدنيا، قالتها لتجعل الثواني معها كالسنين ،وليزهر عمره من بعدها، وليضع بعدها تاريخ لولادته من جديد....
طالبت بالكثير، وأبعدت عنه الجميع، سببت له الألم وحرقت أحلامه بين الفينة والأخرى ، سعت بكامل أنوثتها أبعاده عن العالم ليبقى لها وملكها، ورغم كل هذا احتواها وحاول أن يغيرها فهي ملاكه... و أميرته ....وحبيبته 
وتنازل كثيرا لأجلها فهي العالم... والحياة... وأنفاسه 
رغم كل الخلافات والاختلافات التي جمعتها تلك العلاقة ألا انه قاوم فلا احد منا كامل ولكل منا عيوبه
وعليه أن يقاوم للأجل تماسك ذلك الحب .
وفي يوم كإحدى الأيام غادرت تلك المملكة وهجرت ذلك الحب.................. 
غادرت دون وداع وارتبطت بآخر دون أي تلميح ،و حتى تلقي بتهمة حبه بعيدا، كذبته وادعت بأنه يضايقها مع علمها بأنه لن يدافع عن تلك الاتهامات دمرته، واختفت من حياته لتبقى سطور النهاية لقصتهما فارغة .
يذكر انه اكتشف ذلك اليوم أنها لم تعد له أو بالأحرى لم تكن ملكه، وانه قلبه لم يعد هناك فلا يشعر به، 
ولم يعد ينبض .
حتى روحة أحس أنها ثقيلة وقرر أن يعتذر وان يصمت لتلك الاتهامات فلن يفيده أي كلام ولن يهمه بعد ألان ، 
قرر الصمت وان تتحطم صورته لعلها تكف عن أذيته بعد ألان .
اقترب أكثر من تلك النافذة ورأى عينيه من جديد لكنه هذه المرة اكتشف انه أصبح قادرا على رسم صورتها في مخيلته، ولسانه أصبح قادرا على أن ينطق اسمها دون قيود وبسرعة فتح تلك النافذة من جديد ورأى السماء ممتلئة بالنجوم والقمر منتصفها وكأنها ليله من ليالي شهر نيسان .
ووضع يده على قلبه لكن هذه المرة أحس بنبضه ودقاته المتسارعة وابتسم قائلا: (يا وجعاً يسكن ذاكرتي .. يا حلماً يطاول الموت .. يا مفارقة تنهش الوقت .. غادريني)

بقلم مها عزمي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

يسلمووووووووووو يا اميرة 

thanks

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center][/align]وتنازل كثيرا لأجلها فهي العالم... والحياة... وأنفاسه 
رغم كل الخلافات والاختلافات التي جمعتها تلك العلاقة ألا انه قاوم فلا احد منا كامل ولكل منا عيوبه
وعليه أن يقاوم للأجل تماسك ذلك الحب .*


*[align=center] 

مها..

دعيني أقول: أنــــك مبــــــدعة ..

رااااااااائع جدا .. بكّتني !!
[/align]*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Smile:

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

*رائـــــــــع يا اميره*

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]تميز دائم 
[/align]

----------


## عاشقة ريان

رائع بس مابتكفي شكرا كتير على الموضوع يا اميره

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (33):

----------


## شذى البنفسج

يسلموووووووووو مها كلمات رائعة ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مؤثرة جدا

كما انها لامست جزءا كبيرا من واقع حياتي

 :Bl (33):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

الحياة صعبة وكلها مفاجئات
 يا ريت انسى الهم................. وارجع انا نفسي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
كل ما مر الوقت بتنسي همومك ، وهاي طبيعة البشر هيك.. مع أول خبرية مفرحة بننسى كل لحظات الحياة القاسية ، ما أجمل نعمة النسيان !!
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

بس بدي اسألك خيو هدوء من وين بتشتري النسيان ؟

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أتوقع هاد اشي متعلق بطبعي، فأنا دائم النسيان لمشاكلي وما ارتحت إلا لما اتخذت هاد الأسلوب بشكل أساسي بحياتي.. جربي مرة ورديلي خبر  :Bl (33): 
[/align]

----------


## بنت الشديفات

هدوء والله ما قدرت بس في شغلة بدي اعملها بتنسيني العالم كلو

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
في كل صباح كان يراها ويكفي أن تبتسم ليبقى حيا ،ويكفي أن تنظر إليه من بعيد ليشتعل حبها أكثر 
ويعود للمنزل محاولا تذكر صورتها وملامحها لعل الشوق المتأجج ،ونار عشق تخمد، ولو قليل بالذكرى...
لكنه كان دائما يفشل ويبقى أسير شوقه عبدا للهفته ، وليصبح الليل هو رفيقه والشعر هو متنفسه و ليصنع منه تلك المملكة ويتوجها أميرة لقلبه ومدرسة لعشق لن يتكرر بعدهما .




أجول وأجول .. وأعود الى هذه الفقرة .. 

جميلة جدا جدا جدا


يسلموووووووووووووووو عنجد يسلموووووووووووووووووو
[/align]*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*اقترب أكثر من تلك النافذة ورأى عينيه من جديد لكنه هذه المرة اكتشف انه أصبح قادرا على رسم صورتها في مخيلته، ولسانه أصبح قادرا على أن ينطق اسمها دون قيود وبسرعة فتح تلك النافذة من جديد ورأى السماء ممتلئة بالنجوم والقمر منتصفها وكأنها ليله من ليالي شهر نيسان .
ووضع يده على قلبه لكن هذه المرة أحس بنبضه ودقاته المتسارعة وابتسم قائلا: (يا وجعاً يسكن ذاكرتي .. يا حلماً يطاول الموت .. يا مفارقة تنهش الوقت .. غادريني)*


يسلموا مها كلمات فيها ابداع

----------


## بنت الشديفات

لن يغادرني هو لكن انا سأبداء فابتعد ايها الحب واترك روحي لحظة من دون عذاب 
ارحمني يا حب

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

> لن يغادرني هو لكن انا سأبداء فابتعد ايها الحب واترك روحي لحظة من دون عذاب 
> ارحمني يا حب


حرام 
, 
,
,
ابداع يا اميره  :Icon2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (33):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Bl (33):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

:SnipeR (49):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(7):

----------

